# Prophylactic mastectomy dx code



## LDEPASS (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone know what dx code to use for a prophylactic mastectomy for increased breast cancer risk?


----------



## lindacoder (Aug 12, 2010)

I use V07.8 - other specified prophylactic measure as well as their personal or family history that puts them at risk , ie V16.3 or history of self/family ovarian cancer


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 12, 2010)

Pre-op code:
V07.8 would be the code you would use if the patient was (in need of) having prophylactic breast removal, as stated in your Tabular List under this code.

Post-op code:
However, if the patient has already received the mastectomy, the proper code would be V45.71.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 12, 2010)

V45.71 is secondary only so you would need a post op follow up V67.xx code or an aftercare V58.xx code first.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 16, 2010)

According to the coding guidelines, in the front of the icd-9-cm book, V45.7X (acquired absence of organ) can be used as 1st and/or an additional dx code. I don't disagree that you should use an aftercare code first, if it is in fact aftercare for the mastectomy, or a follow-up code, if the doctor indicates that it's just routine follow-up of patient with no other DXs to address. I just wanted to point this out in case anyone runs into this in the future.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry! you are correct I looked in the wrong column.  My apologies and thanks for the correction!


----------

